# Carnica Queens from Latshaw



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Carnica Queens*

I run his hybrids. Excellent vigor, they simply changed my bee destiny.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Carnica Queens*

How many hives do you run with those queens?


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Carnica Queens*

Ask jsl himself im sure he would be willing to give a list of satisfied customers.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Carnica Queens*

Gee isnt that like going to Ford to ask them how their F150 is compared to Chevy 1500?


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Carnica Queens*

I switched my whole bee outfit over about 5 years ago or so, and have had really great results. We had ok bees before but much better after.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Carnica Queens*

Thanks Brian and Andy!

BMAC, they are good bees. Are they the best, I don't know, that depends on what type of operation you run and what type of bee you like. Beekeepers like them, but I think the best test is to run some in your operation and see if it is a good fit for you. I think it works best when a good bee is paired with the right beekeeper/operation. Some prefer Carniolans, some prefer Italians, some prefer hybrids. 

Please let me know if I can answer any questions. 

Joe


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Carnica Queens*

Joe thanks for the reply and please take no offense to the Ford Chevy reference. I mean no disrespect, just want others opinions on them. I DO intend to try them this year. I just wanted some other thoughts on them from beekeepers that may have them in commercial settings. I am one of those sticks in the mud that like Carniolans, however I also like the idea of hybrid Carnis.

So I do have a couple questions for you:

How do they hold up overwintered in 5 frame NUCs in say fairly consistent -5F winters like the one we are coming out of here in NY?
Do they hold the all the time broodiness of Italians?

I guess the big reason for my questions is my current cell producers last Carni is fading away quickly and the only other close one he has is your Canica. I will probably only try out around 150 or so in my operation so i can give them a fair shake on what I think. The rest to include my NUC cells are coming from a friend.

It will be interesting to see how they fare after next years almond pollination run and it comes back to time for splitting.

Brian


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Carnica Queens*

Brian,

No worries. I do the same thing and often times suggest beekeepers talk with other beekeepers about my stock before buying anything. 

Most commercial beekeepers do not run pure Carnies. Of the beekeepers I directly work with, I do not know of any that winter them, so maybe some that buy queens or cells might be able to share more insight. I winter everything here in Ohio and generally the Carnies winter better than the Italians. This is one of those surprising winters where it is a toss up. The Italians came through really well. I winter some 5 framers in the polystyrene nucs and the Carnies do great, provided they have food going into winter. Last year was such a great year for raising queens, I carried queens over in my mini nucs, which are 10 half length medium frames with a feeder rim on top. About 50% simply froze out, the rest look nice. Beautiful clusters, and food, but not enough mass to make it.

My Carnies have big colonies, but not the broodiness of the Italians. The hybrids Andy mentioned are a great compromise and well like by the commercial operations. But again, it all depends on your operation and management style. 

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Carnica Queens*

When you say your Carnis you are meaning your Carnica line correct?


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Carnica Queens*

Yes, sorry, I call them Carnies, short for Carniolan...


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Carnica Queens*

Joe thanks again.

I don't over winter my bees in the state of NY, however sometimes I wait till late Jan to run them to Ga as I like subjecting my bees to the cold and shut the queens down for a bit.

The reason I was asking about overwintering them in NUCs is I am considering overwintering NUCs to sell in early spring. 

Thanks again I will give them a try and see what I think next spring.
Brian


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I believe I received some "KARNICA" labeled queens in packages that have been attributed to JSL. We where quite pleased, and considered them on par with Strachen NWC, our favorites. Yes, they are a little more frugal, but appear to be better scroungers when conditions are not perfect. These are not "walkaway" bees, they require due dilligence to get the most out of them. Keep plenty of open frames in front of the queen, they go when they go.

Crazy Roland


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Here is a picture of the hybrid vigor.












Basically no misses!


----------

